# "phantom" periods on depo shot?



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Is it possible to have a "phantom" period? I have been cramping really bad, but nothing is coming out. I dont usually have any kind of period on the depo shot. Anybody else have this?







, Marriah


----------



## HeatherD2002 (Jul 13, 2002)

I actually do know a little about this topic, due to the fact that I'm on depo. I started taking depo about two and a half years ago. I bled for three weeks straight and then nothing....no cramps, no bloating (unless I had just gotten my shot and that week I felt like a marshmellow), no nothing. Around January I started having mini cramps and I nausea and period typed symptoms that I would have had during my period, had I had a period. I asked my gyno about it and he told me the most interesting thing. He said that even though you're on depo provera it doesn't stop you from ovulating. He said that your body still goes through the cycle and that when your ovaries are right on top they can cause cramps. He said you might feel like you're going to start bleeding but that is one thing you shouldn't do. You might want to check with your gyno about your symptoms .. he might can give ya some good kind of candy for the pain--Im' already on too much stuff to even want something for that so I just grin and bear it. Good luck though...hope I've helped!


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks Heather, i'll talk to him about it. Its been pretty bad.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Uh, I think Depo is supposed to prevent you from ovulating, so it seems strange that your gyn would say it didn't.Endo can cause crampy feelings, so that could be part of it. Whatever it is, I'd definitely check with your doc so she/he at least knows it is happening, plus the doc might have a better explanation for you







BTW, I take birth control pills continuously (active pill every day). I recently noticed the first time I skipped a period after having one, I was breaking out and being more irritable than usual. It was like I had some PMS/period symptoms despite not actually getting one. I think there are hormonal changes in our bodies even when birth control keeps our hormones more stable than usual.


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

hey Ive been on depo for about 9 months now so I know how you feel.For the first 5 months or so Ive still had periods but mini ones at random times...but now I dont have a period at all.I too experience menstrual cramps still and my doctor said that it was pretty normal but thats just one doctor it seems that you always need a second opinion these days. grrrrrrrr!(The whole point of putting me on depo was to get rid of the pains...which now turns out to be IBS) Im pretty happy with it still I like the idea of no periods lets just hope it doesnt effect the future! Still when I get the jab for a few days after I feel terrible but hey just another one of those things us women have to suffer for men!GoodluckDaniXXX


----------

